# Eheim Professional 3 Thermo Heater Issue



## REDSTEVEO (7 May 2021)

Just been having an issue with the adjustment button below the LED Temperature Display on this Eheim Professional 3 Filter.

Normally to adjust the temperatures you press and hold down the button, you usually hear it click at this point. Then the display starts flashing, each push and click then adjusts the temperature upwards.

At the moment I am pressing and holding down the button, but not hearing the click, and there is no display flashing.

Anyone else had this problem and is there a fix for it. Or is it just a case of I'll have to buy a new canister for it.

TIA


----------



## REDSTEVEO (10 May 2021)

Got no reply to my email to Eheim re this issue. They blame Covid-19 for everything these days.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 May 2021)

Update. It is no option other than to buy a complete new canister for this filter. Not cheap at £265.00


----------



## SRP3006 (12 May 2021)

I had a similar experience with a 1200xlt, the led display stopped working, an eheim spares guy (don't remember the name) offered to replace the head unit but like you say this was at a high price.


----------



## dw1305 (12 May 2021)

Hi all,


REDSTEVEO said:


> It is no option other than to buy a complete new canister for this filter.





SRP3006 said:


> I had a similar experience with a 1200xlt, the led display stopped working, an eheim spares guy (don't remember the name) offered to replace the head unit but like you say this was at a high price.


It is an absolute disgrace. This is one of the reasons why I don't like integrated electronic gizmos on filters. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (12 May 2021)

On flip side, I bought an Eheim thermo 5? years ago, failed in the first few months and Eheim sent out a new unit. That one is still running.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> It is an absolute disgrace. This is one of the reasons why I don't like integrated electronic gizmos on filters.
> ...


They are bringing out a WiFi controlled Automatic Feeder.
If the reviews for WiFi Controller on the Eheim Light unit is anything to go by, what could possibly go wrong.

According to my sources, sales of Eheim products are plummeting.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 May 2021)

REDSTEVEO said:


> According to my sources, sales of Eheim products are plummeting.


I'm not surprised. They built up a great reputation over many years. But it doesn't take long to lose that sort of reputation if you let the design, quality and/or customer service go downhill. And it's not easy to rebuild a reputation once you've lost it.
They need to get their act together before it's too late.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 May 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> I'm not surprised. They built up a great reputation over many years. But it doesn't take long to lose that sort of reputation if you let the design, quality and/or customer service go downhill. And it's not easy to rebuild a reputation once you've lost it.
> They need to get their act together before it's too late.


Apparently their prices are pricing them out of the market. Their share in the market has bottomed.


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 May 2021)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Apparently their prices are pricing them out of the market.


That won't help. 
If they were still the best filters on the market and would last a lifetime, they might get away with high prices. Not any more.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (16 May 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> That won't help.
> If they were still the best filters on the market and would last a lifetime, they might get away with high prices. Not any more.


It wouldn't be so bad if they offered a lifetime guarantee with their products, at least that could justify the high prices.


----------



## Nelson Marto (17 May 2021)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Just been having an issue with the adjustment button below the LED Temperature Display on this Eheim Professional 3 Filter.
> 
> Normally to adjust the temperatures you press and hold down the button, you usually hear it click at this point. Then the display starts flashing, each push and click then adjusts the temperature upwards.
> 
> ...


HI,
I have one new eheim pro 31200xlt, when I press "SET" button I feel the "click" it a "mechanical" thing, is not and electronic sound of a "click".
You don't fell the "click" at all or you don't fell it?
Mine is new, and I don't want it broken right now. How long you have your filter?

Regards


----------



## REDSTEVEO (17 May 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> HI,
> I have one new eheim pro 31200xlt, when I press "SET" button I feel the "click" it a "mechanical" thing, is not and electronic sound of a "click".
> You don't fell the "click" at all or you don't fell it?
> Mine is new, and I don't want it broken right now. How long you have your filter?
> ...


I don't feel the 'click' .  The button you press is permanently depressed. Even if it pops out and I press it, there is no click.

It is possible that one day I pressed it too hard and now it is faulty. The heater is working, you just can't adjust it.


----------

